# Pacesetter headers



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

How is the quality of the Pacesetter headers? I found a hole in my passenger side exhaust manifold last night and need to replace it. I don't want to spend a lot of money on this, because I am eventually going to have a turbo put on here. As of yet, I have not seen and 300'z with the stock manifold at a junkyard. If I am going to drop a few hundred dollars buying a manifold, I might as well get aftermarket headers. 

My main ? is: Will these last me for a couple years while I am saving/building the turbo kit? I'm not too worried about the best power gains as of yet. I just want the cheapest I can get to lst me a couple years. Any suggestions on other brands are more than welcome. Thanks!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

dont get it....go with hotshot.

If you plan on saving money, or buying a "knockoff" you might as well go with OBX...even though no one likes them,. honestly, they are probably better then pacesetter


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> dont get it....go with hotshot.


 I would but they cost too much for me to buy them and get rid of them come turbo time. I'f I were going NA, they would be my only choice.



> If you plan on saving money, or buying a "knockoff" you might as well go with OBX...even though no one likes them,. honestly, they are probably better then pacesetter


OK, I'll check them out. Basically all I am looking for is that the welds are strong enough to withstand a couple years worth of use at most.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Do not buy pacesetter, they are no good.


----------



## zguy (Sep 13, 2005)

I got a pasesetter header for my 280zx had to modify before it fit around the thermastrat houseing. Kind of cheesy if you ask me.


----------

